

Ask HN: How do you document your REST APIs? - soheilpro

Do you use tools and services like Swagger and Apiary or you write them manually?
======
johns
We write ours manually in markdown. I have yet to find a description format
worth investing in that saves us enough time and is more expressive than that.

------
Randgalt
Using Swagger, which is fine. But it brings in a lot of baggage (Scala libs)
which is unfortunate.

------
ismaelc
[http://www.mashape.com/](http://www.mashape.com/)

